# Shopping Trip Part 1



## Doodles (Oct 2, 2005)

I went wild at Pet Smart today! I got a ton of fish.
Two female guppies
1 chocolate pleco
5 Danios
2 algae eaters
and three different types of tetras totally 15 tetras!
The grand total = 24 fish

Unfortunately I forgot to write down the names of the tetras so if anybody knows please tell me. If not I can just write it down next time I go. 

This is my pleco! He's not new but just thought I would post a picture of him.





My new little guy! Kind of pathetic but I like him.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

nice plecs!


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

nice black and white skirt tetras! are they long-finned?


----------



## Doodles (Oct 2, 2005)

Thanks! yes, they are both long finned tetras. I've had the 2 pink ones for ages.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

i love catfish, best fish in the world  love the pics keep them comeing


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Congrats on the new additions!


----------

